# Ich/salt treatment/neons/botias???



## bigsky (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi folks,
I found ich on my Kubotai Botias this morning, maybe also on my striata.
I have 2 Kubotai and one Striata. the Kubotai were just added a week ago, and unfortunately I didn't quarantine. They are in a tank with 9 neons and a small pleco. I recently cured an Ich outbreak in my 5 gal with a Betta and 2 cories with the "West Texas stlye" salt treatment that I found here, thank you!
I would like to start the same process but am concerned about the salt tolerances of the Botia and Neons. Any opinions on this??

I have tested regularly and done my changes and everything seems fine otherwise. I really need to get a quarantine tank!
Thanks!


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

I have dosed for ich ar 1/2 doses without harming tetras with products containing methylene blue with success. Also raise the temperature in you tanks to 84-86 degrees Fahrenheit during the treatment. The treatment should last 5-7 days.


----------



## crystalclear83 (Oct 13, 2007)

Once a long long time ago when I was a fish novice around 14 years old. I saw ich for the first time and diagnosed it as such. panicked I went and bought the first ich treatment I saw some little capsules you open to release malachite blue in the water. I had several fish and three of which were botia modesta. At the end of the week the ich was about gone, but the botias looked like they were mutants. Their eyes were enlarged to the size of green peas their skin was in a horrible shape. Later I found out the malachite green kills loaches and other scaleless fish by being absorbed through the skin and in effect killing the fish. All treatment of ich is somewhat poisoning the fish. But our concern as fish keepers is to what extent. Loaches usually require a different approach than malachite Blue, it also stains your silicone a greenish blue. For loaches I would recommend copper salt like Aqua-Sol. It works great. I do know of people that treated their loaches with a half-dosage of MB and turned up the water temp., and it worked. But after what I saw happened to my loaches I could never do that to them, they look like they were in excruciating pain. Copper salt is much cheaper too.


----------



## bigsky (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I'm not familiar with Copper Salt? I'll look into it.
I've started the "West Texas style" Ich treatment using table salt as I did in my Betta tank. Into day 3 and so far all is well. The fish seem healthy otherwise and there is only a spot or two on each of the Botias. The Neons have no symptoms yet. I'll let you know how it works out.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

I simply use salt at a tablespoon per 5g for two weeks and none of my bottom dwellers including loaches are affected but do dissolve the salt first prior to adding it to the tank. My ich case is mild which is to say the infestation is not really heavy. The most important thing is ensure they are able to resist ich by feeding them vaarious foods to obtain vitamins thus boosting their immune system.


----------



## bigsky (Jan 18, 2008)

Betta Baby said in another thread to not dissolve the salt first as it changes the properties of the salt, so I've been adding it directly, slowly, to the tank.
I think the difference in the West Texas style is that the salt is added slowly over a period of several days hopefully allowing sensitive fish to acclimate.
My normal daily feedings are Tetra flakes with shrimp pellets for the bottom dwellers. The loaches are not shy about coming up to get the flakes while the tetras feed. 2-3 times a week I feed brine shrimp instead. And at least once a week drop in some peas and an algae wafer. What do ya think?


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

I think that the dangerous part of adding salt directly, is if it were to land right on a salt-intolerant fish. Just be very careful where you add it in!


----------



## crystalclear83 (Oct 13, 2007)

LoL they aren't like slugs. The dangerous part is more along the lines of acclimation. If you add salt to a tank and you add too much you are in trouble, verses adding water that you already tested to complement the salinity in your tank.


----------



## bigsky (Jan 18, 2008)

Update: It's day 9 and there are no visible traces of ich. All fish, neons & loaches, are healthy and active and all seems to be well. I'd like to thank jones57742 for posting his method. I've now cured 2 tanks without losing a fish.


----------

